# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Random Thoughts About TV Shows

## EvilObamaClone

I thought I'd make this thread as a companion piece about posting your thoughts and insights about TV shows.

The rule is no reality shows and no news. They must be either documentaries, scientific, paranormal, or fiction. 

So I'll start with the original miniseries V.

This is actually another one of my favorite miniseries. There are some powerful moments in that show the modern TV series just can't compare to, at least in my own opinion.

The show opens with the aliens coming from out of the skies in fifty gigantic mother ships all over the world. They stop over the major cities in the world.

Here is the recap clip to Part One:




But what people never seem to catch is when they came they knew earth's languages, pretty much all of them, and knew earth's governmental forms, and knew how to manipulate human beings.

And that means they had been watching earth for a long time before they made their presence known. 

they have had to if they knew so much about us and their fear of human scientists.

But there's one other thing that a lot of people don't seem to catch, at least to my knowledge.

They state that they come from the star Sirius.

In UFO Sirius is the home star of where the UFO reptilians come from.

So there's an interesting thing going on there.

----------


## Katzndogz

My observation is about the proliferation of sex scenes.  Before there were sex scenes there were love scenes.  My mother always said that love scenes were to waste time.  To fill in minutes because the writers didn't have enough story to advance the plot.  In some shows today the story or plot has almost been totally abandoned and replaced by sex scenes.  

The worst offender has to be True Blood.  This is its last season.  Good thing because it has reached heights of boring I've never seen before.  I looked at some TB fan sites and I'm not alone.   Many fans have left the show over boredom. 

Any other shows that have given up writing?

----------


## Calypso Jones

never really got into that series but ick on the rat eating.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I never got to watch V but a couple of times later in the series. By then, I wasn't following the story line.

----------


## Katzndogz

The original V was not as dark as the second incarnation.   Is it Robert Englund who became Freddie Krueger?   He was in the original.  I'll never forget his line "I'm trying to protect my egg".

----------

curvy_goddess (01-17-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Naked and Afraid.  this thing is painful.

Tonite, 2 people,Carrie and Tom.  She is a  t-total bitch.  The guy, I rather felt sorry for him.  She was brutal.  She says to him at one point before she walks off and leaves him with NO MAP to get to the pick up point....'You are diluted, she says.   what a moron.   Diluted.  She is a model...ex military.  but she's still ignorant, good body but ignorant....Diluded she calls tom. 

2nd one...clint and laura..kicked nekkid butt

They suffered but they worked pretty well together.

panama, nicaraugua.....seems to me not so safe spots...forget the animals...how about the human predators.



oh...I probably shouldna posted N&A in here cause the OP wanted no reality shows.    oops.

----------


## Calypso Jones

sunday nite.    Naked and afraid again.  Jeff and some other gal on some island Domenica?   He's a total clueless ass and she taps out and he thinks it's all her fault.   He's some kind of fisherman, she's a nutritionist?   These people think they can make it naked with no food.  they're so cocky.  nothing like a couple days with no food and water to take you down a peg or two.   One guy was left alone in Botswana and he found a pot!!  to boil water!!



Now it's these two people in Madagascar.  Jeff and Eva.  They found a cave for shelter but there are black widows.  He wants to 'eradicate' them.  SHE is not into eradicating any thing but rather leaving nature alone. They're going to try to smoke them out.  Good luck with that.

UPDATE::   She was finally ready to torch the black widows and egg sacks.   SHe was 100% in favor of it after having a run in with a scorpion.   Isn't that just like an enviro-whacko?   They can turn out to be the most bloodthirsty once it's their own security and safety.  Well...so much for that live and let live lifestyle claim.     Let that be a lesson to you. ELF and other envir-whackjobs will kill  you in a minute if you are too difficult to deal with.

----------


## Calypso Jones

She found a snake, she gutted it...Jeff says, I'll let you gut it.   She was sorta insulted.  So they prepped the snake, cooked it and she wanted to take it off and eat it but he said, let's leave it on for a while long.    They did and it was crisp.   

He's Mormon.  And he prayed cause he's newly married and didn't want to share body heat casue of his new wife and he made a promise to her.  They're freezing.    They need food and water.

HE CURSED!!

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> The original V was not as dark as the second incarnation.   Is it Robert Englund who became Freddie Krueger?   He was in the original.  I'll never forget his line "I'm trying to protect my egg".


Yes, Robert Englund played the original Freddy Kruger. He played Willie in the original V.

----------


## squidward

Our jerry springer society is very happy with the quality of available television programming.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> A couple of comments:
> 
> NCIS-LA is investigating terrorists serving on a US aircraft carrier.
> 
> The XO is Captain Harmon Rabb.
> 2nd show introduces us to LTC McKenzie as State Department biggie.
> 
> Anyone remember who these 2 are and from what show?
> 
> ...


Both Harmon Rabb  and McKenzie were on JAG, the forerunning to NCIS.  McKenzie was played by Katherine Bell.  One legged Budd was also on JAG but grew his leg back when he guested on NCIS.  Wonderful doctors in the Navy

JAG (TV Series 1995â2005) - IMDb

----------

2cent (05-27-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Both Harmon Rabb  and McKenzie were on JAG, the forerunning to NCIS.  McKenzie was played by Katherine Bell.  One legged Budd was also on JAG but grew his leg back when he guested on NCIS.  Wonderful doctors in the Navy
> 
> JAG (TV Series 1995â€“2005) - IMDb


Yep.  And, true to form, now that NCIS has run out of new material, they've gone to soap-opera of gag-worthy material.

Should've quit while they were ahead.

----------

Brat (05-27-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-27-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yep.  And, true to form, now that NCIS has run out of new material, they've gone to soap-opera of gag-worthy material.
> 
> Should've quit while they were ahead.


All of the NCIS franchises have taken a turn for the worst.  The only two remaining cast members from the original are Gibbs and McGee.  All the rest have bailed.  Now they are either making Gibbs look like he is going insane and seeing ghost or they have gone insane and are bringing back dead past members.  Perhaps even Tony will return now that Bull has bitten the dust.

Why is it all the good programs eventually turn to having the main characters so flawed that you really don't care about them any more?  Its as if they absolutely cannot abide a hero on the screen, someone who does his job and does it well.  

Next you are going to see Gibbs and Fornell in a sexual relationship.

----------

2cent (05-27-2019),Brat (05-27-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> All of the NCIS franchises have taken a turn for the worst.  The only two remaining cast members from the original are Gibbs and McGee.  All the rest have bailed.  Now they are either making Gibbs look like he is going insane and seeing ghost or they have gone insane and are bringing back dead past members.  Perhaps even Tony will return now that Bull has bitten the dust.
> 
> Why is it all the good programs eventually turn to having the main characters so flawed that you really don't care about them any more?  Its as if they absolutely cannot abide a hero on the screen, someone who does his job and does it well.  
> 
> Next you are going to see Gibbs and Fornell in a sexual relationship.


Gotta give Rush credit for this analysis.  It's because, unlike the STILL successful, i.e., I Love Lucy, MASH, and, All in the Family, they quit while they were ahead.  They knew when they ran out of material, that it was time to quit.  (Maybe, "All in the Family," not quite so much, but good enough.)

Sadly, Rush refuses to take his own advice, but that's for another thread.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Seems Ziva has just returned to NCIS.

----------

Brat (05-28-2019)

----------


## IvanLeFou

Chernobyl.


Just watch it.

----------

MrMike (05-31-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

naked and afraid reruns.   Sometimes these challenges bring out the worst in human behavior.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

There is a program on PBS that I find interesting.  Its "Death in Paradise".  Its main drawback is there are always four possible suspects, all of whom could not have committed the murder but through an interesting turn of events the main character, Jack Mooney, always learns the truth.  The stories are G rated with no profanity, sex, or other than finding a dead body every week no violence.  Its almost like a French/English/Caribbean version of Columbo

----------

2cent (05-31-2019),Brat (05-31-2019),MrMike (05-31-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> There is a program on PBS that I find interesting.  Its "Death in Paradise".  Its main drawback is there are always four possible suspects, all of whom could not have committed the murder but through an interesting turn of events the main character, Jack Mooney, always learns the truth.  The stories are G rated with no profanity, sex, or other than finding a dead body every week no violence.  Its almost like a French/English/Caribbean version of Columbo


Don't much care for PBS, but that might have me making an exception.  Thx.

----------

Brat (05-31-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Don't much care for PBS, but that might have me making an exception.  Thx.


It is completely non political and has a healthy mix of humor and seriousness about it.  It comes on on Thursdays here in Ocala.  Don't know about your local affiliate


Death in Paradise (TV series) - Wikipedia

----------

Brat (05-31-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> It is completely non political and has a healthy mix of humor and seriousness about it.  It comes on on Thursdays here in Ocala.  Don't know about your local affiliate
> 
> 
> Death in Paradise (TV series) - Wikipedia


I'll check it out.  Pretty lady!

----------

OldSchool (05-31-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> I'll check it out.  *Pretty lady!*


Got my attention.

 :Dontknow:

----------


## MrMike

> Got my attention.


yup.... mine too.  I like natural looking pretty!

----------

OldSchool (05-31-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

How much is Amazon Prime per month ?

----------


## 2cent

> It is completely non political and has a healthy mix of humor and seriousness about it.  It comes on on Thursdays here in Ocala.  Don't know about your local affiliate
> 
> 
> Death in Paradise (TV series) - Wikipedia


Was going to ask if it's PBS, or BBC, like they said, but that just turned me completely off, so no matter.

----------


## MrMike

> Was going to ask if it's PBS, or BBC, like they said, but that just turned me completely off, so no matter.


BBC show carried on PBS.  I'll give it a shot.

----------


## OldSchool

> yup.... mine too.  I like natural looking pretty!


And intelligent....... I'd have a heart attack. lol

----------

MrMike (05-31-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I'll check it out.  Pretty lady!


She is no longer on the show!!!

----------

MrMike (05-31-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> She is no longer on the show!!!


 :Geez:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


Ah, but her replacement is no slouch either.

----------


## Calypso Jones

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: Lololol  Will and Grace has just been cancelled.  LOLOL    I have no CLUE how that piece of boring garbage stayed on three seasons.  LOLOLOLOL

Messing is HIGHLY overrated.   like Kirsten gillibrand.

----------

Brat (07-29-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Walking Dead is launching another spinoff. It's about people who were born after the die off.

~~~


The new spinoff will feature two young female protagonists and focus on what the network said in its official release is the first generation to come-of-age in the apocalypse as we know it. The hook, according to the description, will be to see who remains good and who turns evil.
https://deadline.com/2019/04/the-wal...re-1202590997/


So, it appears a Lost-style plane crash will play a major role in the pilot episode of the new series. This is the first detail to come out concerning the plot outside of the vague synopsis teasing a young cast coming of age in the zombie apocalypse and two female protagonists. Plane related drama has actually come up in the Walking Dead universe before, thanks to the Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462 web series, which introduced later FTWD characters Alex and Jake.

By the sound of it, AMCs newest Walking Dead series is set to get off to a rousing start, with a pilot episode that pays homage to Lost. With Kong: Skull Island's Jordan Vogt-Roberts handling the directing duties for the pilot, it is sure to be visually impressive and epic. Still, it remains to be seen what else will be done to distinguish the new show from the original Walking Dead and Fear the Walking Dead beyond focusing on younger characters.
https://screenrant.com/walking-dead-...-plot-details/

----------

Sheldonna (07-29-2019)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Walking Dead is launching another spinoff. It's about people who were born after the die off.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> 
> The new spinoff will feature two young female protagonists and focus on what the network said in its official release is the first generation to come-of-age in the apocalypse as we know it. The hook, according to the description, will be to see who remains good and who turns evil.
> https://deadline.com/2019/04/the-wal...re-1202590997/
> 
> 
> ...


Confession:  I can't wait for the Rick Grimes movie!  Have really missed him.  (drool)

----------


## Sheldonna

Long story short.... due to the elimination of CBS from my Direct TV channel lineup (grrrrr)....

I signed up for a free week of CBS All Access.  Discovered a series I didn't know about called Tell Me A Story.   Got hooked, binge watched it all and recommend it.   Then I got into watching their original series One Dollar and am about halfway thru.  Also a good show.  

That is all.

----------


## Trinnity

Elizabeth Ryder, Nexstar's executive vice president and general counsel, suggested in an email Wednesday to the State Journal that angry U-verse and DirecTV subscribers should switch to a different cable provider. "There are now around a dozen (Nexstar) broadcast groups off of ATT platforms (DirecTV, U-verse, DirecTV Now)," Ryder said.  "Several of those broadcast groups have been off for 60 days or more. The common denominator is AT&T.  "All broadcasters are seeking is a fair payment."

AT&T Chairman and CEO Randall Stephenson said Wednesday morning in a second quarter earnings call with investors that his company is still in negotiations with Nexstar and implied that an agreement could "take a while." A transcript emailed to the State Journal indicated that Stephenson said *Nexstar is "asking for a 50 percent increase on broadcast channels"* that are free over-the-air. "We're not just going to impose those kind of price increases on our customers," Stephenson said. 
https://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...bs/1816451001/


~~~

About 126 Nexstar stations in 97 markets went dark to AT&T pay TV customers on July 3. Stephenson said that Nexstar’s opening offer in the negotiations was a 100% increase in retrans rates. Although that demand has since been reduced to a 50% increase, he believes it is still too high. “That one may take longer, but we'll just have to be resolute on this one,” Stephenson said. “We're not just going to impose those kind of price increases on our customers.”

https://www.multichannel.com/news/st...ay-take-longer

We may see the end of TV in our lifetime. I sent an email to CBS last week telling them I don't care and their shows are crummy. "We don't need you" I told them. I griped to DirecTV and got a free upgrade, Starz for $6/mo and they also cut my bill in half. AND I just got a one time  $10 credit on my next bill "for the inconvenience" - it was in my online bill page, so I clicked it and got the credit.

This is a downward spiral. Satellite TV can't survive this. We'll eventually go to over the air and                  watch a lot less.

----------

Sheldonna (07-29-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Walking Dead is launching another spinoff. It's about people who were born after the die off.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> 
> The new spinoff will feature two young female protagonists and focus on what the network said in its official release is “the first generation to come-of-age in the apocalypse as we know it.” The hook, according to the description, will be to see who remains good and who turns evil.
> https://deadline.com/2019/04/the-wal...re-1202590997/
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.   Like the left behind series for kids.

There is nothing new under the sun.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Netflix adding 6 episodes to "Lucifer" 5th & final season for a 16 episode farewell

----------


## Calypso Jones

In my opinion these subscriber entities are going to have to change cause younger kids are not gonna put up with these damn commercials.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> In my opinion these subscriber entities are going to have to change cause younger kids are not gonna put up with these damn commercials.


Nor older people.

I don't have cable, but with my new car (about as cheap as anything on the market today) came a 3-month trial subscription to SiriusXM.  I had never listened before.  The Patriot channel had some interesting syndicated yakkers; but they were just OVERWHELMED with commercials.  I swear, there were more commerical spots on there than on conventional radio.

I listened to a few music channels to see if it was the same - it was.  So...WHAT IS THE POINT of pay radio?  I can find enough quality to listen to, online and downloaded.  FARK this commercial ripoff stuff.

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Lololol  Will and Grace has just been cancelled.  LOLOL    I have no CLUE how that piece of boring garbage stayed on three seasons.  LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Messing is HIGHLY overrated.   like Kirsten gillibrand.


Have you ever seen such a flat chested woman ever? I swear to God, Messing has no tits, only minuscule nipples.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I've noticed something THIS WEEK..not saying it hasn't been going on for a little while, I don't know. 

late night this past week...watching a crime show.  Joe Kenda.  I don't usually care for crime shows but nothing else was on and I was just unwinding. 

Some woman killed her husband, she made a very poor job of it and it was clear to any fool that she did it.  All circumstantial evidence pointed to her...even her daughter testified against her and her daughter was initially dragged into it by her mother and paid hush money.   The jury finds the woman not guilty.  Something to do with how the evidence was gathered or presented...don't remember now.
I thougth at the time. WHAT??  WHAT THE HELL kind of show is this where the perp obviously guilty is set free in the court.  yes I know...that's reality but on television crime shows??  

NOW this am.  getting showered and dressed and I got another one.   Young black man (criminal type) kills another black high school student (promising future actually) and he is convicted of the murderr.   OUT in  years.  Okay I realize that this goes on in real life but I've nevere seen these outcomes on a tv crime show.   

what is going on?    This is prep for something.    Getting us used to the fact, getting REALLY used to the fact that justice is fickle and often it depends on how much you can purchase?

update   12/23/19    Just read this again and I realize how foolish and naïve I was being.  OF COURSE this is real life..and guilty people get away with this stuff all the time...more than we really even realize.

----------

Brat (03-09-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Carnival Row (Prime) has me really glad a season two is on deck .  I have been impressed with the Victorian / Steam Punk edge city thing and as I'm halfway through Season 1 episode 5 I can honestly say I'm delighted by the trickery of the writers .

----------


## wbslws

> Have you ever seen such a flat chested woman ever? I swear to God, Messing has no tits, only minuscule nipples.


She is popular among the homosexual crowd since she looks more like a young boy.   If you notice all the queer clothes designers have models that have no chest and short hair so they look like their fantasy.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-05-2019),sargentodiaz (09-05-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

I'm waiting to see "Batwoman" and the next season of "Counterpart"

----------


## sargentodiaz

There will be some good shows coming after mid-September. NCIS among them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

FX presents the new version of SCrooge.    They took a perfectly good Christmas classic and turned it into a semi occult pornographic x rated piece of filth.

did anyone else see this??

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-31-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Something happened last nite on late night tv and i saw it!!     I couldn't sleep, i'm getting over something don't know what it is...and i've been coughing a lot etc so i was restless and turned on tv in bedroom had to keep it low and nothing was on so i eventually settled on some UK dermatological show dr. craythorne...where DO the brits get these names??   and one of her patients mtf trans comes to her office to get his beard smoothed down.   The show always has a little bit of history from the patients prior to showing up and the gist of his little schpiel...is that, 'he's been transititioning to female for past ten years and he's fine with it except for the beard and even though he spends a lot of time doing the shaving thing he still feels that when he goes out, people will know....the truth.   The pause there...it was his.  the TRUTH.    he knows he is not a woman.  THE TRUTH IS....HE is a MAN.   see that.    They know.   

Who let that get past the censors. LOLOL

----------

Daily Bread (03-05-2020),Knightkore (03-05-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

OH WOW.   NEW version of N&A.    Two guys and ONE gal.

Alexandra and Daniel and Michael.

Michael....somewhat of a greek god with an affected way of speaking

Daniel  Less a god but attractive enough but a bit of a whiner cause he just wasn't doing the breadwinner thing michael was.  prime example.  Daniel claims primitive hunter and he misses a little teensy lizard for dinner.   Tells Alexandra about it.   Short time later, Michael comes in with a lizard probably 10 times the size and fixes it for dinner.

Both of them are less of a man than i would want in the situation.

----------


## Calypso Jones

At the start....first Alexandra meets michael.  i see a gleam in her eye.  and all of a sudden, daniel shows up on the ridge.  One jane, two tarzans.

She is not attracted to Daniel...but he is attracted to her.   

Michael gets up in am and goes off hunting....he doesn't seem too bothered by the fact that there's two of them and one of her.   His mind is on business. Theyre busy impressing her with what they can bring home to eat.   And then they provide her with warmth at night.   And while they provide her with warmth, they give up comfort in their own sleeping.

So michael gets up one night and goes to sleep by fire and he enjoys it.  Daniel comes out next and they're talking about how they don't mind cuddling while they're awake but once they are asleep they don't like touching.   LOL

Seems she is not the center of attention any longer.  She hears them talking and her nose is slightly out of joint.

Now the guys are talking about how skinny she is and they need to get HER food or she won't be able to walk out of there.  Daniel climbed a coconut tree and got two coconuts. THAT was quite a feat. He says he's not doing it again.   He's emotional now.   uhhhh.   awk  werd.

----------


## Calypso Jones

They're sleeping separate it appears.    But this am, she asks daniel if he'd go hunting with her.    prior to this she was making faces behind his back.   Interesting she asks Daniel to help her specifically.  Is she trying to play these guys against each other?? Meanwhile back at the ranch...Michael is getting crawfish or shrimp out of the water.  Daniel will eat it.    others won't eat it.   It doesn't taste good...we'll see if he gets sick...………………...he's not.  

but Daniel is sleeping next to Alexandra again.   

Rain's coming.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The guys went out and killed an iguana.   cooking it.   Daniel did the killing.  This guy is too emotional...too much a thinker and too freakin' emotional.  And DUDE...don't put a head band around your hair.  It's gay.

----------


## Calypso Jones

basically, these guys did all the providing.. she did the firewood thing...which is fine.

----------


## Calypso Jones

OH GOOD GRIEF.  She and Daniel are praying to the land!!     gag me with a sp oon.

This gal is not gonna age well.  She is not attractive with the amount of weight she's lost.    Her window of opportunity for a guy is once she gets home and puts on about 15 pounds.   She shouldn't dawdle.

----------

Neo (03-09-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I am Jazz is back.     Jazz is going to a 'spiritual retreat' set up by her dad and she can take two friends.'


I can't wait to see what this is.

  Apparently Jazz' daddy gave him a bowl and a brush....looks buddhist to me.   Color me surprised.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Something happened last nite on late night tv and i saw it!!     I couldn't sleep, i'm getting over something don't know what it is...and i've been coughing a lot etc so i was restless and turned on tv in bedroom had to keep it low and nothing was on so i eventually settled on some UK dermatological show dr. craythorne...where DO the brits get these names??   and one of her patients mtf trans comes to her office to get his beard smoothed down.   The show always has a little bit of history from the patients prior to showing up and the gist of his little schpiel...is that, 'he's been transititioning to female for past ten years and he's fine with it except for the beard and even though he spends a lot of time doing the shaving thing he still feels that when he goes out, people will know....the truth.   The pause there...it was his.  the TRUTH.    he knows he is not a woman.  THE TRUTH IS....HE is a MAN.   see that.    They know.   
> 
> Who let that get past the censors. LOLOL


4.22.20  I was just looking for something about messing.    LOOK AT THAT>>>>DID I HAVE COVID19??  I WONDER!!

----------

